# Messenger Plus! Live 4.10: Still Comes With Malware



## eXPeri3nc3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Messenger Plus! Live users beware! Spyware alert:



> Now that a new version of Messenger Plus! Live has been released, it is appropriate to have another look at the Messenger Plus! Live installer and sponsor program...The *Messenger Plus! Live Sponsor Program is still being used to spread* *WINFIXER* malware...I also saw what seems to be a FAKE eBAY LOG-IN PAGE in a pop up window...The *Sponsor Program is still the malware commonly known as* *LOP* aka Swizzor Trojan...


Found this in BC, full read and screenshots available here.


----------

